# Las Vegas Blvd vs Spencer Street



## htusa2002 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi

Anyone any advice on which place is better? We are family of 5 with 3 kids but I don't really care about bells and whistles as we have a week at Tahiti Villagd booked after our 3 nights at a Worldmark.

Are rooms the same? Shuttle drop off better than the other?

We will have a car

Thanks


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 8, 2017)

With the kids, the Blvd resort and it's lazy river pool is a better choice IMHO. Just a bit further down the road from Tahiti Village heading toward South Point.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 9, 2017)

I agree with Eric:  WM Las Vegas Blvd is a far better choice for a family visit.  To me, the two properties/units are entirely different.  So different as to suggest that Spencer Street is best for 'couples' and Blvd for 'families.'  

Spencer Street is a converted apartment complex.  I find the rooms charming -- with arched doorways and toned down decor.  The entire property seems to whisper, "Keep it down, be q-u-i-e-t."  

WM LV Blvd was purpose built for our club wrapped around a generous pool complex.  The energy is different -- far more "alive" at Blvd.


----------

